# Need advice on Husky/Lab mix furs/coats/shedding



## Easywolf (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey there,

My dog Wolf (Husky/Labrador Mix) used to shed twice a year, now he's pretty much shedding year round. I think I've also messed up his coat by not brushing him with metal combs, just some cheap rubber gloves for dog hair brushing / removal.

Now he has some out of place white elongated hairs on his black coat, and it doesnt look that groomed anymore. Should I get him a haircut and restart from the beginning? I've never cut his hair. I can keep him indoors in the winter if his hair has not grown until there. 

What do you guys think? Thank you


----------



## erway (Jun 15, 2008)

I have always heard that huskies should never be shaved or cut, but I am no expert. I can tell you though that my husky sheds all year round. I brush him with a plain ole two sided brush at least every other day. One side is metal and the other bristles. Since we got Rosie and her hair was soooo terribly matted, I bought one of those rakes that is similar to a Furminator. It does really good with getting to the undercoat and raking out the matts.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

It sounds like he just has alot of undercoat that hasn't come out, and the "elongated white" hairs are probably just that. A good grooming is all he needs. Shaving him isn't going to do much, except make the hairs that shed short, and you risk the chance of it not growing back correctly..ie: mostly undercoat and splotchy. Sometimes doublecoated dogs grow back fine, sometimes they don't. I would say its a 50/50 shot. Get him a good professional groom, and use that as your start over point. A groomer can get all that loose coat out, and get him back in shape so you can keep up with brushing and combing him.


----------



## Easywolf (Jul 21, 2009)

Guys thanks so much, your info and advice is really going to help me, and him. I was about to buy some brush today from the pet store, but than I thought maybe someone here knows a better type of comb. 

The guy at the store told me he might shed 40% less hairs because of the food I just bought, Orijen. I was feeding him Pedigree for 5 years 

This winter I also barely let him sleep outside because it was pretty cold up here, it may have affeced his shedding patterns, I'm not sure.

I was also thinking that if I shave him, his fur on the back of his neck and upper back, which I like how it looks a lot, may never grow back, so lucky I asked here.

I will also look for those combs and a groomer.

Thx again!


----------



## ipreferpi (May 9, 2009)

Sounds like you'd benefit a lot from a shedding tool like a furminator (or the bamboo version of it...I thought it worked well enough for what I needed and was cheaper). But yeah, I use one on my dog, also a husky/lab, after I go over him with a pin brush, and before I use a soft brush to get the stray hairs. Also, the only hair I've ever been told to cut on my dog is the stuff growing out between his pads. I hope a shedding tool will help.


----------



## Easywolf (Jul 21, 2009)

ipreferpi said:


> Sounds like you'd benefit a lot from a shedding tool like a furminator (or the bamboo version of it...I thought it worked well enough for what I needed and was cheaper). But yeah, I use one on my dog, also a husky/lab, after I go over him with a pin brush, and before I use a soft brush to get the stray hairs. Also, the only hair I've ever been told to cut on my dog is the stuff growing out between his pads. I hope a shedding tool will help.


It did =) I got a double metal very decent brush yesterday from a pet store and I cant believe what I was missing out on lol. Anyhow, I took out a whole empty creal box worth of hair last night and I will continue this morning. He really liked it, sat down and kept putting his nose on mine which means thank you.

I cant believe I hadnt done this before!  First time owner, but there was no excuse to be honest... I always thought I should leave the hairs fall out on their own as to not ruin his coat lol. Wow his coat feels just like it was in the beginning now, extremely smooth, he must have had 5 coats under there......Thx guys!

AS for that furminator, it looks great, the stupid rip off pet shop where I went was asking 99.99$! for it, I found them on ebay 20$ or less shipped, but I like this double long metal spike one, will order a furminator later on though as well.


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

I wouldn't shave a double coat dog, unless it was really needed.
I think you just need an undercoat rake. I use the zoom groom and an undercoat rake on my husky, gets a lot of fur out.
I think he would do fine sleeping outside, I wish I live there.
My dogs would love it.

Good luck.


----------



## Easywolf (Jul 21, 2009)

Thx Baorb, you mean you like where I live because of the snow? hehe =)

Yup, lucky I asked here, saved me a lot ot time and trouble! Lucky I didnt shave him. That double rake is perfect!


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

Yea, I live in texas. It's so hot here. 
It's hard to get them outside even to do their business.

They should make a triple rake. 
I don't think you really need a furminator.
Just out of curiosity, how much do you pay
for Orijen over there ? I spend like $80 for a 
26lb 6 fish one.


----------



## Easywolf (Jul 21, 2009)

Thx for the furmi advice.

I paid 59.99 + tax (13% here) for a 29.7lbs of Adult Orijen feood, the blue bag. That's in Canadian dollars, probably around 10% - 15% less in American currency. Hope that helps.

Just a question, I hadnt really groomed him like this for a long time, should I keep doing it until every last hair is gone? Or just enough, he's looking pretty good right now. 2 white stripes of hair have now appeared on the sides, one on each.

80$ might be a bit too much, I see it on AMazon.com for 64-70 http://www.amazon.com/Orijen-Fresh-Fish-Vegetables-Food/dp/B0017T1XJK/ref=pd_sim_k_2

I'm sure you can find better prices, and free shipping on some websites, especially in the US. Maybe it's cheaper here because it's made in Western Canada, unlike the price of gas lol.


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

I would just brush him everyday for like a week.
Your not going to get all the hair out. 
You can make a sweater now. 

I don't know why I put 26lb, it was 29.7.


----------

